# Dark circles under eyes ( pics)



## Nation (Feb 20, 2019)

I alwaya have these no matter how much I sleep.
Also when I have allergy this is even more bad.

What do you think? What can I doNl?
I tries vit C serum and retinol cream, also I will dermaroll that area too


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 20, 2019)

Under eye fillers. Nothing else can help you.


----------



## Soontm (Feb 20, 2019)

Brio is that you ?


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 20, 2019)

I have them but its much worse

I usually wash my face under ice cold water for a bit and it sort of goes away for like 10 minutes

We have shit genetics, its over

Chad doesnt get these even if he stays awake for 10 days in a sauna with things he's allergic to


----------



## Lumbersexual (Feb 26, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Under eye fillers. Nothing else can help you.


If you ask a cosmetic surgeon for tear trough fillers it will eliminate them. You'd be looking at about $1500 Canadian so whatever that is with your currency.


----------



## Zaetheus (Feb 26, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Under eye fillers. Nothing else can help you.


He can get eye roller at the store for 10 dollars fixes that in 2 weeks


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 26, 2019)

Zaetheus said:


> He can get eye roller at the store for 10 dollars fixes that in 2 weeks


And what brand of eye roller is that? Because I have tried a lot of Them and they dont’t do anything.


----------



## Zaetheus (Feb 26, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> And what brand of eye roller is that? Because I have tried a lot of Them and they dont’t do anything.








No matter when u go to sleep it works and you wake up with no dark circles or lines . Started using it 3 years ago . You can get it online for $13 or at a store for $10 (BedBathAndBeyond) . I used to play ps4 and pc until early mornings so I had really bad dark circles and it fixes them relatively quickly.


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 26, 2019)

Zaetheus said:


> View attachment 24744
> 
> No matter when u go to sleep it works and you wake up with no dark circles or lines . Started using it 3 years ago . You can get it online for $13 or at a store for $10 (BedBathAndBeyond) . I used to play ps4 and pc until early mornings so I had really bad dark circles and it fixes them relatively quickly.


Aight, but I don't believe in any of those rollers etc. because they are basically just concealers.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Feb 26, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> If you ask a cosmetic surgeon for tear trough fillers it will eliminate them. You'd be looking at about $1500 Canadian so whatever that is with your currency.


Did nothing for me srs, I think mine are caused by broken blood vessels, thin skin, and horrible allergies


----------



## fobos (Feb 26, 2019)

Literally just tell people you didn't sleep much. You gotta tell them every day tho


----------



## Lumbersexual (Feb 26, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Did nothing for me srs, I think mine are caused by broken blood vessels, thin skin, and horrible allergies


Did you get good filler like radiesse or shit stuff?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Feb 26, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Did you get good filler like radiesse or shit stuff?


It was decent, I don't think I had/have undereye hollows tho


----------



## Lumbersexual (Feb 26, 2019)

Hmm, that's unusual. I haven't seen a case where they didn't make a difference so maybe I haven't been looking hard enough.


----------



## Zaetheus (Feb 27, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Aight, but I don't believe in any of those rollers etc. because they are basically just concealers.


Only one way to find out , if you haven’t tried them already give em a shot.


----------



## metamorph (Feb 28, 2019)

Almost everyone has them these days even kids


----------



## TeaGuy (Feb 28, 2019)

Could be an indicator of an iron deficiency, get your blood levels checked.


----------

